# Biomutant: Ich fand es gut!



## Toni (17. Dezember 2021)

Bevor ich in irgendwelchen Artikeln off-Topic schreibe, mache ich es hier:

Ich persönlich mag das Spiel sehr gerne. Das Kampfsystem macht Spaß und die Bugs, die die Release-Version hatte, sind inzwischen auch weg. Die wenigen Bugs die ich hatte, konnte ich durch quicksave und neuladen umgehen. 
Der Stiel ist natürlich nicht jedermanns Sache, aber ich fand ihn süß. 
Die leere Welt im Intro-Bereich haben sie kurz nach Release gefixt und die "echte" Welt, fand ich noch nie wirklich leer, sondern überall stolpert man über etwas kleines, womit man sich beschäftigen kann. 

Das große Manko an Biomutant ist die Erzählung. Der Erzähler ist (finde ich) nur im englischen gut und die Dialoge sind generell grenzwertig. Dazu gab es auch ein Update, womit die Dialoge anders gestaltet wurden. Die Story ist generell nicht soooo spannend. Dafür ist das Gameplay belohnend und die Welt an sich super interessant. Die Story führt einen nur durch die Welt und ist ein guter Grund zum Erkunden. Theoretisch kann man aber auch losgelöst davon einfach spielen. 
Mir machte es mega Spaß kleine Orte zu erkunden und "durchzuspielen", also alles zu finden und die großen Monster zu besiegen, aber wer sowas nicht mag, und bei The Witcher 3 oder den Assassin's Creed Spielen die Fragezeichen alle links liegen lässt, wird bei Biomutant eher nicht glücklich.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (17. Dezember 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Bevor ich in irgendwelchen Artikeln off-Topic schreibe, mache ich es hier:
> 
> Ich persönlich mag das Spiel sehr gerne. Das Kampfsystem macht Spaß und die Bugs, die die Release-Version hatte, sind inzwischen auch weg. Die wenigen Bugs die ich hatte, konnte ich durch quicksave und neuladen umgehen.
> Der Stiel ist natürlich nicht jedermanns Sache, aber ich fand ihn süß.
> ...


Danke….Klingt sehr nach einem Kandidaten für mich. Zumal es für schmale 22 Euro bei Amazon zu haben ist.
Denke, da macht nicht viel falsch.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (17. Dezember 2021)

Steht noch auf meiner Liste. Werde es auf jeden Fall irgendwann mal mitnehmen.



Toni schrieb:


> Mir machte es mega Spaß kleine Orte zu erkunden und "durchzuspielen", also alles zu finden und die großen Monster zu besiegen, aber wer sowas nicht mag, und bei The Witcher 3 oder den Assassin's Creed Spielen die Fragezeichen alle links liegen lässt, wird bei Biomutant eher nicht glücklich.


Ich erkunde die Welt in guten Open World Spielen sehr gerne.
Witcher 3 hatte für meinen Geschmack keine gute Open World weil sie einfach zu leer war und es bei den Fragezeichen nur 4-5 verschiedene "Events" gab die sich immer wieder wiederholt haben.
Gibts da bei Biomutent etwas mehr zu entdecken und auch mehr Abwechslung?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Dezember 2021)

Danke für deine Meinung, Toni. 

Nur eine klitzekleine - nicht bös gemeinte - Anmerkung von mir:
Das hättest du auch im "Was spielt ihr gerade" - Thread verewigen können.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Dezember 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das hättest du auch im "Was spielt ihr gerade" - Thread verewigen können.



Aber vielleicht spielt sie es gerade gar nicht. 😛


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Dezember 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht spielt sie es gerade gar nicht. 😛





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toni (17. Dezember 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nur eine klitzekleine - nicht bös gemeinte - Anmerkung von mir:
> Das hättest du auch im "Was spielt ihr gerade" - Thread verewigen können.


Da hast du recht, aber ich wir können gerne eine Diskussion draus machen, dann passt es wieder: @MichaelGruenwald  da ist der Tester, mit dem ich fast täglich diskutiere!!! 



TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Gibts da bei Biomutent etwas mehr zu entdecken und auch mehr Abwechslung?


Puh, also es hat sich schon abwechslungsreich angefühlt, aber das ist natürlich eine Ermessenssache... Mir fallen jetzt vielleicht 6-8 verschiedene Event-Typen ein, wobei es auch die Frage ist, was man dazu zählt, weil nicht alles einem klassischen Event entspricht. Zum Beispiel gibt es Reittiere und da findet man manchmal Herden mit neuen Tieren, dass macht die Welt für mich runder, aber kann man das zählen?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. Dezember 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht spielt sie es gerade gar nicht. 😛


Weil sie gerade eine kleine Bildschirmpause macht, eine Sitzung in der keramischen Abteilung hat, oder wie ? 😜

Viele schreiben da auch neben ihrem aktuellen Titel die frisch vergangenen hinein.
Ein Thread konzentrierter Gameingerfahrung. 😉

Ursprünglich hatte mich Biomutant auch angefixt, aber zum Release bin ich irgendwie davon ab gekommen ... naja, hab jetzt 2 Wochen intensive Zockzeit, vielleicht wird es ja was. 🤨


----------



## Toni (17. Dezember 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Weil sie gerade eine kleine Bildschirmpause macht, eine Sitzung in der keramischen Abteilung hat, oder wie ? 😜


Tatsächlich ist es etwas her, dass ich das Gespielt habe, aber Biomutant ist einfach diskussionswürdig, deswegen hier^^ Mir wird zumindest immer gesagt, dass ich mit meiner Meinung alleine bin und falsch, also wollte ich das Thema viel zu spät nochmal aufgreifen


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. Dezember 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Tatsächlich ist es etwas her, dass ich das Gespielt habe, aber Biomutant ist einfach diskussionswürdig, deswegen hier^^ Mir wird zumindest immer gesagt, dass ich mit meiner Meinung alleine bin und falsch, also wollte ich das Thema viel zu spät nochmal aufgreifen


Und selbst wenn ... so what ?
Es ist doch auch schön zu erlegen das ein Studio quasi nur für Dich das Spiel entwickelt hat, das Dich gut unterhalten hat. 😁
Wenn es Anderen auch gefällt, ist es natürlich umso besser, ggf. für ein Nachfolgetitel. 😉


----------

